# Is there a WEMS in Winnipeg?



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I was just introduced to the West Edmonton Music Society and was hoping that there is a similar concept in Winnipeg....because I'm moving there in two weeks time. For those not in the Edmonton area and not familiar with WEMS, it's a group of musicians who've rented some warehouse space and turned it into a member's only (with their guests) open stage. The atmosphere there is what got me, no matter how pro or how amateur everyone got a pat on the back for adding their part and no judgement was made, with everyone being super friendly.

Why do I feel like that tire commercial..."Goin' to Winnipeg..."


----------

